# Caraway seed in rubs and sauces.



## shooterrick (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone tried caraway seed in their rubs and sauces?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never knowingly used Caraway seeds... but then if it taste good to you, use them!


----------



## richtee (Jan 19, 2008)

Heh..me either. Well, ONCE, on Montreal Steak. And I STILL din't like 'em.


----------



## moltenone (Jan 20, 2008)

i love them in sauerkraut with pork roast.

Mark


----------

